# 8' 2-Lamp Strip - Replacement Recommendation



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Searched a few posts and found a few things but thought they might be a bit dated…

I have a referral that has 7 @ 8’ 2-lamp strip fixtures that are on the exterior of the store. It is a classical installation that we see all the time, about 8’ above the sidewalk area around the store lighting up the entrance, front window areas of the store, ice machine, propane, etc. They are not end to end; 7 individual fixtures spaced out. Dry location and not subject to damage unless someone really wants to smash something, but in reality not worried about vandalism.

About half of them are not working, could be ballasts, fixture ends or lamps or any combination of the three. It is easy enough to give him a price on the maintenance / replacement for a ballast, couple of lamps and fixture ends…

I am looking at offering a suitable replacement fixture because I suspect that if I had to rebuild the entire fixture, it would be just as cost effective to replace it with some sort of brand new fixture. I have looked on the web and have not really found an equivalent fixture; admittedly there are 1000s of models, variations, etc. I think the clear choice would be LED but not sure we are there yet for this type of fixture.

Those of you that are doing these replacements day in and out, what are you using today?

Cheers
John


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

There is a conversion kit available that will make an 8 ft. T12 into two 4 ft. T8s. You could use those and then 4 ft. LED lamps.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Are these kits universal or do I have to match manufacturers?

I am guessing that the "knockouts" for the plates are different, so I suspect I must match manufacturers.

Cheers
John


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

They're universal for the typical 2-lamp T12. Made by Lithonia for the ones I've used. Don't have a part number.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have used the same made by keystone. Picture a u shaped channel with a ballast, ends and wiring. You remove the existing ends, wiring, cover and ballast and screw the new u shaped channel over the old fixture. Pretty slick.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm in the same spot so curious if anyone has found a "best" approach or brand for these retrofits?

I have 40ish fixtures to do but i can't find resonably priced DLC listed 8` led tubes, so thinking (4) 4` retro is my best option.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I get these from my SH, Viking Electric for $13 ea. They turn a two lamp eight foot strip light into a four lamp. I think I charge $170- $180 to convert one, 15 watt LED lamps. They fit 4-1/4 to 5 in wide strips.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

backstay said:


> I get these from my SH, Viking Electric for $13 ea. They turn a two lamp eight foot strip light into a four lamp. I think I charge $170- $180 to convert one, 15 watt LED lamps. They fit 4-1/4 to 5 in wide strips.


So those screw onto the existing cover?

If so how do u wire the tombstones?

If not what covers the other 7` of fixture exposed by leaving the old cover off? Or do you cut the cover to make these 3 pieces fit?

What do you think this takes to convert timewise? 20 min each?

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Glock23gp said:


> So those screw onto the existing cover?
> 
> If so how do u wire the tombstones?
> 
> ...



I wire the center four tombstones. Each tombstone gets a hot and a neutral. The old cover goes back over the strips. First one is 30 minutes, last one is 10-12 minutes. I have done hundreds.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Still don't see how the original cover goes back on with the 4 tombstones in the middle but I'm sure it's self explanatory when it's in front of you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Glock23gp said:


> Still don't see how the original cover goes back on with the 4 tombstones in the middle but I'm sure it's self explanatory when it's in front of you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


The older fixtures have a continuous cover for the entire eight feet; the newer ones have to split covers at 4 feet, so I see your question too.

Perhaps you just cut the long cover in half...

Cheers
John


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

These are the same and only $7 each but still doesn't answer my question about the 8` cover and middle tombstones.

They make prewired 8' fixtures for $25 but didn't really want to deal with unmount / remount however they are cord & plug connected which is nice.

I thought I had seen a cover with tombstones all wired just need to screw it onto the fixture but can't find them...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Navyguy said:


> The older fixtures have a continuous cover for the entire eight feet; the newer ones have to split covers at 4 feet, so I see your question too.
> 
> Perhaps you just cut the long cover in half...
> 
> ...


The fixtures I've delt with had two covers. I don't think I've seen an eight foot cover before.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

backstay said:


> The fixtures I've delt with had two covers. I don't think I've seen an eight foot cover before.


Unfortunately most I have dealt with has only had 1 8` cover. 

Works nice when in a lift because you pull the cover off, put it upside down on the lift then remove lamps and the lip of the cover keeps the lamps tight together and keeps them from falling off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Glock23gp said:


> Unfortunately most I have dealt with has only had 1 8` cover.
> 
> Works nice when in a lift because you pull the cover off, put it upside down on the lift then remove lamps and the lip of the cover keeps the lamps tight together and keeps them from falling off.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


You would be hard pressed to put that cover on alone from a ladder.

This company has eight foot lamps in different tombstone configurations. I have ordered more than 1200 lamps from them.


https://www.eledlights.com/leds-by-...-lumen-led-lights/extra-bright-8ft-tubes.html


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

backstay said:


> You would be hard pressed to put that cover on alone from a ladder.
> 
> This company has eight foot lamps in different tombstone configurations. I have ordered more than 1200 lamps from them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.

My dilemma is (for the local rebate) all parts have to be Energy Star or DLC qualified which none of those are, which is why I am looking for alternatives.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

If it is 8ft long fixture, you need cut the cover. 

Too many guys manufacture and sell them in US and Canada.










https://www.bulbspro.com/ppk-45014.html


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Navyguy said:


> Searched a few posts and found a few things but thought they might be a bit dated…
> 
> I have a referral that has 7 @ 8’ 2-lamp strip fixtures that are on the exterior of the store. It is a classical installation that we see all the time, about 8’ above the sidewalk area around the store lighting up the entrance, front window areas of the store, ice machine, propane, etc. They are not end to end; 7 individual fixtures spaced out. Dry location and not subject to damage unless someone really wants to smash something, but in reality not worried about vandalism.
> 
> ...


Just use these, we have not had any trouble. http://keystonetech.com/all-products/linear-led-tubes/direct-drive-led-t8/kt-led36t8-96p-840-d/


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

I just installed a few of these in a garage a few weeks ago. They are damp location rated. 8' 2 lamp (style), LED strip light by Lithonia. They are 8200 lumens. Model # CMNSL962LLMVOLT840 $90 each at Menards.


----------

